# The Battle of Bouvines



## Brian G Turner (Jul 26, 2014)

The BBC has a piece on what it calls "the most important battle you've probably never heard of":
BBC News - The most important battle you've probably never heard of


----------



## Alex The G and T (Jul 26, 2014)

Fascinating.  I did not know that. Thanks for the updTE.

Why do I keep thinking of cows?


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jul 26, 2014)

We have quite a track record of not remembering historic defeats. The Battle of Chatham which proved that Britain no longer ruled the waves is conveniently overlooked. As for famous British victories that have been overlooked, Blenheim was a far more notable victory than Waterloo, yet is largely ignored.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow , never heard of this one. Definitely interesting info.


----------

